# Traktor Studio - 2 fragen



## kingGreece (23. September 2003)

Die erste; leicht und dumm .... aber ich finde es nicht. Wie speichere ich einen Mix den ich aufnehme bei record als *.wav ab ...

Zweite Frage:

Also, ich habe eine Soundkarte (Soundblaster live 4.1), 
Ich hab kx treiber ...
Nun habe ich in Traktor bei den Preferences unter Audio folgendes eingestellt:

device: kx asio
latency: 21 ms
sample rate: 48000

master left (mono):      0: kX Out 00
master right            :      0: kX Out 01

monitor left (mono):     0: kX Out 06
monitor right            :     0: kX Out 07

Ich höre nun mit diesen Einstellungen mit kopfhörern und mit boxen.
Aber ich will vorhören können, das heißt, das eine Lied über Boxen, 
auf Deck A zum Beispiel, und das nächste Lied was ich abspiele vorhören über Headphones, auf Deck B,
also hab ich weitergefragt, und man sagte mir ich solle bei den kx treibern unter
automation / surround ausschalten und 4x dsp oder so surroundausschalten ..
und dann 4.1 oder 5.1 einstellen ... ok erstmal Bahnhof verstanden, hab das automation gefunden, doch nirgendwo war etwas von dem oben gesagtem,

was kann ich nun machen .... 
vielen dank schon im vorraus für eure hilfe
Aris Manakos

Mod-Comment: Bitte achte in Zukunft ein wenig mehr auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung(Ich war mal so frei, deinen Beitrag in dieser Richtung ein wenig zu verbessern), Satzbau, usw. Halt alles was so in §12 unserer Netiquette steht, die du bei deiner Anmeldung akzeptiert hast.


----------



## themadman (3. Januar 2005)

zu deiner ersten frage....

versuchs mal mit dem button "write" wenn du den mix fertig hast....

deine zweite frage: eine zweite sound karte machts möglich sonst wird das nix


----------

